# Sex offender and Habitual Game violator treated unfair?



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Schlechts treated unfairly over outfitting operation
Otto and Lea Dewald; Streeter, The Jamestown Sun
Published Tuesday, October 02, 2007
Let the truth be told about the Streeter trio. Sheldon Schlecht was cited last year for dumping feathers, not carcasses, on private property, which he rented for hay. No case went forward. When it was brought to our attention, the feathers were removed by the Schlechts before the day ended. The private property is no longer open for public hunting. There is no mention of other hunters who dumped deer entrails neatly beside the Schlechts hay stacks or those who field dressed their birds.

We speak with authority as we own the land.

Why did the Texan partner of Coteau Prairie Hunts, who caused the infraction in South Dakota, receive only a slap on the wrists while Schlecht received 60 days in jail? Schlecht was here that day fixing fences.

An outfitter's license was issued to Brenda Schlecht and the game and fish department should have a record of that. If the issuing of the license was implemented improperly, it seems this could have been brought to the attention of Mrs. Schlecht earlier rather than to wait until the hunts were over.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Jamestown Sun 4/15/05 Schlecht pleads guilty to felony charge

"Outfitter and hunting guide Sheldon Schlecht,38,Streeter, was sentenced Tuesday in SE District Court to five years in prison with almost four years suspended after pleading guilty to two felony charges and one misdemeanor. Schlecht plead guilty to one count of gross sexual imposition and one count of delivering alcohol to a minor; both charges from Kidder County, and entered an Alford plea to one count of gross sexual imposition in Stutsman County. He was accused of committing a sexual act with someone younger than 15 at the time, providing alcohol to a minor girl and engaging in a sexual act with a juvenile girl under the age of 15. In exchange for the plea, several charges were dropped, including contributing to the delinquency of a minor, a gross sexual imposition charge, criminal attempt, a class B felony, accomplice to another person's gross sexual imposition and promoting Prostitution, a class C felony."
"Its a lenient sentence for an A felony," Judge John T. Paulson said.

Unfair-Four years suspended. Allowed to serve sentence in Stutsman County Correctional Center and was allowed 60 hours a week for work release!! Now that is unfair.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I kinda like that: The Streeter Trio.

Has a nice ring to it. The ring of truth.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Bismarck Tribune- Man cited for game, fish infraction

"Sheldon Schlecht faces a bond of $250 for the NDG&F dept. infraction, which is the least severe of fish and game violations. The pheasant and waterfowl CARCASSES all had been breasted, said Dick Knapp, game warden supervisor in Jamestown. Knapp put the number of birds at three or four pickup loads, or about 1,000."

Do the Dewalds do business with Sheldon? If you've ever hunted in the Streeter area and have seen all of the orange metal signs, you have seen land leased by Sheldon. In the past, three names listed on these orange signs were C. Dewald, A. Dewald, and B. Dewald.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Drakekiller,

Excellent posts on the Streeter Trio. Of course, if the DeWalds get included I guess you have Streeter Trio I and Streeter Trio II.

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

A few more of Sheldons accomplishments.

Sheldon's Game violations convitions

US fish & wildlife case #39776 
Synopis: 
Subject a commercial waterfowl guide was cited for 1) Driving off trial on WPA, and 2) cutting a WPA fence. Subject pled not guilty and requested a Magistrate trail. On 3/9/1998 subject was found guilty on both counts.

ND Game & Fish

Citation # 9210588 Commercial guide aiding- violation of law- Guilty 
Citation # 9210589 Hunt big game w/o wearing blase orange- Guilty 
Citation # 9210594 Hunting from motor vehicle-off estab. trail- Guilty 
Citation # 9210595 Carry a loaded firearm in vehicle- Guilty 
Citation # 9210597 Drive vehicle off established trail- Guilty 
Citation # 9210598 Accomplice to hunting Big game W/O license- Guilty

Shelden and ND G& Fish Food plots

Office of Attorney General 
Re: Game & Fish Dept. Wildlife Food Plot Agreement 
Dear Mr. Schlecht: 
The office of Attorny General has been retained to take whatever legal action may be required to obtain reimbursement or damages for breech of your Wildlife Food Plot Agreement with the North Dakota Game & Fish Department. Unless payment of $1,936. is received or satisfactory payment arrangemets are made within ten days of the date of this letter, we will take legal actions against you without further notice for the collection of the above amount, plus fees, costs and interest allowed by law.

The above letter had to do with G&F food plots. Two were posted, second, one of the food plots which Sheldon certified as planted, sprayed, and cultivated did not exist at all; and lastly, two of the plots were harveted.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Drakekiller - Thank you for exposing more of this game pig to the rest of the world. There are a few of us that deal with his antics every year, nice to know more and more know of what he does. 
Stop by the house the first weekend of Nov. for a cold one!!

H2OfowlND
Mike


----------

